# Welches Werzkeug benutzt ihr um eure Mails zu lesen?



## André Uhres (28. Feb 2009)

Welches Werzkeug benutzt ihr um eure Mails zu lesen?
Outlook
Outlook Express
Windows Live Mail
ThunderBird
The Bat
Opera
Mail (Mac)
Eudora
Incredimail

Sonstiges


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2009)

Ich verwende Evolution da es in der Ubuntu Grundinstallation vorhanden ist.
Meist verwende ich aber den Browser um meine GMX mails zu checken


----------



## didjitalist (28. Feb 2009)

opera mail fehlt in der liste


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2009)

Hab ich mal angepasst.


----------



## Developer_X (28. Feb 2009)

ich benutzte ganz normal das von Yahoo, und bei meinem MSN benutze ich ganz einfach Windows Live


----------



## Fu3L (28. Feb 2009)

Ich verwende das FF-Addon Simple Mail...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2009)

Thunderbird und manchmal auch Evolution


----------



## Developer_X (28. Feb 2009)

Warum willst du das eigentlich wissen???


----------



## Gast2 (28. Feb 2009)

es fehlt noch immer Evolution


----------



## mvitz (28. Feb 2009)

Thunderbird
vorher ganz lange Outlook 2003 und muss sagen, Outlook ist von MS mit eines der brauchbarsten Produkte, aber Thunderbird ist auch vollkommen i.O.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Meist verwende ich aber den Browser um meine GMX mails zu checken


Ich hatte bisher irgendwie auch immer das Gefühl, dass mein Browser durchaus in der Lage ist Text darzustellen, und ein "Löschen" und "Antworten"-Button gibt's da auch irgendwo auf dieser Seite, wozu brauche ich also irgendein riesen Programm drumherum?


----------



## ice-breaker (28. Feb 2009)

Was viel spannender ist: schaut euch mal die letzten x Posts vom Threadersteller an


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Feb 2009)

meist Evolution...(geschäftlich)
zum Testen von Email Systemen: Thunderbird oder Simple Mail (FF Plugin)

privat bleiben die Mails auf den Servern und ich guck gelegentlich mit dem Browser nach


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Feb 2009)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Was viel spannender ist: schaut euch mal die letzten x Posts vom Threadersteller an


Hmmm... ich vermute mal er wollte uns darauf hinweisen, dass 1234567890.


----------



## Fu3L (28. Feb 2009)

Ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass Andre Uhres absichtlich weit über 100 Posts wegeditiert, vor allem, weil er doch meist viele schlaue Sachen schreibt


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

Thunderbird <3

Mit dem Programm *Tunderbird Tray* ist das einfach nur das leichteste, resourcen-schonendste, schnellste
Mail-Programm das ich kenne.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte bisher irgendwie auch immer das Gefühl, dass mein Browser durchaus in der Lage ist Text darzustellen, und ein "Löschen" und "Antworten"-Button gibt's da auch irgendwo auf dieser Seite, wozu brauche ich also irgendein riesen Programm drumherum?


Newsgroups, Mailinglists, mehrere EMail Konten, bessere Suchfunktionen, Filterregeln responsive UI, und und und


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

Der grösste Vorteil von E-Mail Programmen ist denke ich Real-Time Notfication.
Kein Browser blendet dir ein kleines Popup beim Erhalt einer Mail an, wenn er nicht
grade offen ist.
Und selbst wenn denke ich checkt ein Browser nicht regelmässig nach neuen Mails.


----------



## Quaxli (28. Feb 2009)

Ich mach' alles über WebMail. Auf die Vorteile eines E-Mail-Clients lege ich privat nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Kein Browser blendet dir ein kleines Popup beim Erhalt einer Mail an, wenn er nicht grade offen ist.


Dann gibts auch keinen Unterschied zu einem E-Mail Client, oder? 



hdi hat gesagt.:


> Und selbst wenn denke ich checkt ein Browser nicht regelmässig nach neuen Mails.


Doch, Opera macht das, der integtrierte Mail-Client macht das auch einstellbar.


----------



## babuschka (28. Feb 2009)

Thunderbird/Outlook



> Was viel spannender ist: schaut euch mal die letzten x Posts vom Threadersteller an



Alle etwa zur gleichen Zeit editiert...


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

Das ist schon mysteriös. Ob er da wohl seinen next-gen Spambot getestet hat?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2009)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Was viel spannender ist: schaut euch mal die letzten x Posts vom Threadersteller an


Kann mich mal jemand aufkären? Wovon sprecht ihr?


----------



## mvitz (28. Feb 2009)

http:/search.php?do=finduser&u=3687

Die ersten x Seiten enthalten alle Posts von ihm nur

```
1234567890
```


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Und selbst wenn denke ich checkt ein Browser nicht regelmässig nach neuen Mails.


Das pull Verfahren (pop3) ist doch schon lange veraltet. Mittlerweile verwendet man push Verfahren (imap).


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

Aha.. naja kA ich hab n GMX account und mein TB checkt alle 60sec nach neuen mails. funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## mvitz (28. Feb 2009)

Kenne auch leider keinen Freemail IMAP Anbieter außer google, deswegen nutze ich auch gmx.de und frage alle x minuten per pop3 ab.


----------



## C-3PO (28. Feb 2009)

Ich benutze immer Windows Live, es ist so praktisch.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:


> Kenne auch leider keinen Freemail IMAP Anbieter außer google...


Ich glaube Freenet macht sowas auch.


----------



## frapo (28. Feb 2009)

Privat nutze ich ausschliesslich WebMail. 

Im Job muss ich Outlook benutzen :-|.


----------



## Zed (28. Feb 2009)

Ich nutze gmail. Auf der iGoogle Seite hab ich nen Plugin für die Mails, da bleibt eine Mail nicht lange ungelesen.

Ausserdem hab ich noch einen RSSReader/ToDo Liste/Calender/Uhr/Übersetzer. Alles Kostenlos, 2,7Gb Speicher, kann Anhänge bis zu 20 MB versenden und es wird keine Werbung an meine Mails angehängt. Ein ganz nettes Feature ist das ich alle meine E-Mail Adressen bei web.de etc. mit Google nutzen kann.

Klink ja fast schon so als ob die mich bezahlen würden das zu Schreiben  Aber ich bin so begeistert von der Funktionalität und den Features das ich nie wieder ohne leben könnte.


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

stimmt gmail haben sie hier vergessen:

http://www.lachschon.de/slide/81280-uses_of_google/

aber vllt wurde der Wert auch nur auf 0 abgerundet


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:


> 2,7Gb Speicher


Derzeit sind's 7,3 GB.


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

7,3GB ist bestimmt die exakte Grösse einer Standard Vista Partition, die sich sich von dir ziehen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2009)

Kapier jetzt nicht, was du sagen willst...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (28. Feb 2009)

ich bin seit längerem am überlegen ob ich von web.de auf gmail wechsel, aber trau google nicht so ganz...


----------



## Beni (28. Feb 2009)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:


> Welches Werzkeug benutzt ihr um eure Mails zu lesen?



Eine Brille 






(Thunderbird)


----------



## mvitz (1. Mrz 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> ich bin seit längerem am überlegen ob ich von web.de auf gmail wechsel, aber trau google nicht so ganz...



geht mir auch so


----------



## hdi (1. Mrz 2009)

@L-ectron-X
genau darauf wollte ich auch anspielen (siehe die 2 Posts über mir).
Google ist ein absolutes Überwachungssystem.
Die können von jedem Menschen der jemals gegooglet hat alle Suchanfragen
der letzten x Jahre reproduzieren.

Natürlich kann mans mit der Paranoia auch übertreiben, aber die sind mir derbst
unsymphatisch, schnelle Suche hin oder her. Bald gibts Kühlschränke von Google,
Autos, Toastbrot...

Es gibt ja jetzt schon nahezu keine Software die es auch von Google gibt.
Jetzt auch noch ihr Betriebssystem usw.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mrz 2009)

Es zwingt dich doch niemand Google zu benutzen, oder einen BMW zu fahren...
Es gibt genügend Alternativen.


----------



## DocRandom (1. Mrz 2009)

Ich benutze seit Jahren nur noch *Thunderbird*, da ich immer die gleiche Oberfläche vorfinde, egal ob ich nun mit Windows oder Linux arbeite.

lg
DocRandom


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich kann mans mit der Paranoia auch übertreiben,




```
cookie block google.com
```
und schon bist Du via Analytics nicht mehr erreichbar und halbwegs anonym für den Riesen


----------



## tuxedo (2. Mrz 2009)

Thunderbird auf Windows, Linux und Mac. Unterwegs "Roundcube" Webmail. Beides via IMAP angebunden. Alles vom eigenen Root-Server gehostet. Von daher: Mehr Platz wie bei google, keine "Die Wissen was ich Tante Emma letztes Wochenende geschrieben hab" Paranoia, bessere Spam-Filtermöglichkeiten, ....

Allerdings auch mehr Pflegeaufwand für den eigenen Root 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## The_S (2. Mrz 2009)

Daheim Thunderbird und Webclient (GMail), auf Arbeit Outlook 2007


----------



## Verjigorm (2. Mrz 2009)

Lotus Notes 6.5 auf der Arbeit


----------



## Javalist (2. Mrz 2009)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass Andre Uhres absichtlich weit über 100 Posts wegeditiert, vor allem, weil er doch meist viele schlaue Sachen schreibt



Ich würd sagen, dem guten Andre Uhres wurde mal so eben der Account geklaut... auf welchem Wege auch immer.
Ob er das selbst schon weiß?


----------



## Vayu (2. Mrz 2009)

Thunderbird



Javalist hat gesagt.:


> Ich würd sagen, dem guten Andre Uhres wurde mal so eben der Account geklaut... auf welchem Wege auch immer.
> Ob er das selbst schon weiß?



passwortparanoia ... bin mal kurz passwort ändern ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mrz 2009)

Javalist hat gesagt.:


> Ob er das selbst schon weiß?


Ich habe ihn bereits über Unregelmäßigkeiten mit seinem Account informiert.


----------

